# Vocal Vizsla?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our vizsla, Pippa, turns 6 months next week 

She is VERY vocal when she plays with other dogs....barking at them, growling, grunting, etc. When she was younger, no one seemed to mind. As she is getting bigger, some owners have pulled their dogs away from her and mention her being "too loud to play with". She has NEVER hurt, bit, or been aggressive with another dog in ANY situation (she goes with a dog-walker and 4 other dogs 3 days a week and is at doggie daycare 2 days a week and she graduated from level 1 Obedience last month), but I am wondering what your thoughts are on this? Typical of the breed or something I need to be concerned about/correct? 

We do not go to dog parks. This usually happens when we come across other dogs at the local trails, ponds, and reservoirs we sometimes visit. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

pippa31.

She is "saying" something. Vizslas are very vocal and it is up to us to figure it out. Watch the tail. Watch the body language, the hair on her back, the sound of the growl.

Do you do many walks with other dogs? If you can arrange this from time to time you will be able to see the cause of the vocalization.

When we walk and come across others with dogs, we do not stop and talk long. We say our hellos and move on. On your walks you might want to join a fellow walker with their dogs. Tell them you want to watch the interaction of your dog with theirs as they walk. 

I once came across a lady that had an aggressive beagle. She told me this as we came up. I thanked her and told her Bailey would "give him a correction" if he pulled any domination stuff. Well he did and Bailey did a swift and definite "correction". She thanked me. She said that was what he needed. Strange huh? Learning can take place all the time.

Hope that helps.

My .02

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

RBD - good advice as usual.

We do walk with other dogs at least once a week. Tail is wagging the whole time she is vocalizing. No hair standing up and growl and bark sound more of a "pay attention to me!!", etc. Other dog doesn't seem to mind...which is why I am a bit confused as to how to proceed....

Our dog-walker has a border collie who regularly corrects Pippa. I find it to be good for her!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

V's are very vocal players and more often than not, quite physical in their play. This can frighten other dog owners. I find I have to explain what will happen to other owners and tell them that it's OK, my dogs will not bite or intentionally hurt their dog. the growling is all part of their playing style and not agression. Soon enough they see how much fun the dogs are having and get over it. If not, go play with some other dogs. 

Vizsla play is not for all dogs. Especially dogs with fear issues. V's tend not to be fearful dogs in general and play in a nonchalant carefree way not realising they are frightening a more socially underdeveloped or scared dog. So just be watchful not for any other reason than these dogs are sometimes over protected by their owners.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Interestingly our V never barked or growled while playing with other dogs.
And tries to talk to us when he needs something, of course we talk back. Only time I heard him barking was when I really ignored him. That drives him nuts. 

If I ever heard him barking at other dogs while playing, I think I wouldn't allow it. Not sure how I would do it, perhaps i would just talk to him until he falls asleep.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Vizslas can be vocal. Jasper is surprisingly not vocal when playing with another dog. He does bark to get their attention--like when another dog is ignoring him and won't play. He growls only when playing tug with his Dane friend. On the other hand, at home he is constantly talking to me. Grunting, whining, sighing, grumbling. Again, little to no barking, unless there is something going on outside he does not approve of.

But dogs can be very vocal when playing, and frequently they can sound like maniac killing machines. But they're (usually) aren't! A vocal Vizsla, coupled with the rough way they play, may make it seem like they're going to hurt another dog, but they wouldn't do it intentionally. It is possible the other dog doesn't like the in your face way the Vizsla's play, but at that point the dog should perform a correction. We run across owners like you've mentioned from time to time--it is almost always an issue for them, but not for their dog (based on body language). In other instances, it is because the dog is fearful (and usually this dog is fearful of all other dogs, not just mine), and is unaware of how, or unwilling to make the correction. I am the one to direct my dog away when this occurs.

Regarding the comments, I usually just say, "Oh, that's too bad. Jasper's a little rambunctious when he plays, but he would never hurt anyone. Well, we're gonna keep moving!" I wouldn't try to stick around if the owner makes it clear he doesn't want your dog to play with theirs. Mostly because it's too big of a temptation for your dog--that other one is right there! That can inevitably lead to the other person picking up their dog, which can lead to your dog jumping to try to play with it, the other dog getting a false sense of security and getting nippy, etc. etc.

Like Ozkar said, you will want to watch out for it. You'll quickly become a keen observer of not only the dogs' body language, but also the owner's. Some owners are ok with it, clearly others are not. Maybe preface play sessions with the disclaimer that Pippa sounds fierce and can play rough, but wouldn't hurt their dog. Then just remove her from the situation if it looks like the owner/dog is getting upset. I found it difficult at that age to get Jasper to play more gently, especially if the dog wasn't giving any corrections. So we'd just go away. As she gets older, she'll probably figure out which dogs do and do not have the same play style as her, and she'll learn to ignore the ones who don't.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Spot on again RBD. Yesterday at my home was a good example of an owner like that. It just happens, they are my friends, so I was able to very quickly correct their behaviour without them being offended.

They have a 5 month old Small White Fluffy (Hence referred to as a SWF). The SWF is a Maltese Shiatzu cross mutt. But, it was actually a really good natured dog. Problem was the owners. 

They arrived and I had told them I had two big dogs, but that there SWF would be perfectly safe and my dogs would play to it's level. But they arrived very nervously with dog in arms.

Immediately I snapped and told them to put the dog down. They did. Then all the dogs (I actually had Ozkar as well, so had three not two big dogs for their new SWF to meet) Their dog was initially intimidated and snapped at my dogs. My dogs knew why he was snapping and took no offence and just gave him some space and slowed down the rate of introduction.

Soon enough, the SWF is snapping at all three as they try and investigate this new dog in there home and as expected, they tried to pick the dog up. I barked quickly to stop them and said let's just ignore them and let them work it out for themselves. It took ten minutes and the next thing my friends see, is their SWF playing chasing games up and down the length of my house. (It was raining hard when they arrived) 

After we all had lunch, I took my three and them and their SWF down to the lake. Thy were worried about it being near the water and worried about it running in the grass and worried about it playing with my dogs.

To cut a long story short, this little SWF had the most fun day of it's life!!!!! It was the happiest little puppy ever. He really was a gutsy little SWF, not scared of much and kept up with the bigger dogs, went swimming with them, ran through the tall grass with them, chased birds with them and generally had an amazing time. His little tail didn't stop wagging and his tongue was hanging out the side of his mouth.

So the point is I guess, if we allow the dogs to work it out, they usually do, it's when we intervene that the problems start....


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Our little Oso is vocal while playing as well, growling and barkin when he really gets into it. I know his signs pretty well and im confident they are playful in nature. Right now he is small, but I imagine this will be a problem for him when he gets bigger as well. 

We go to puppy playtime at our local petco 3x a week and the trainer explained that their play imitates fighting. She won't let dogs get another in a corner (as then they may snap at another dog) but we watch as our dogs have a blast wrestling with each other jumping on each other and occassionally making(760) 504-3407 sounds. It is so nice to sit in a room of pet parents who "get it". On walks I always ask if the other dog is friendly and then explain that Oso has a lot of energy before letting them play. I would say about half of the dogs we meet are nervous or don't know how o act around other dogs, in this case we move on. I have noticed that the ones that DO know how to play will be physical as well, jumping on Oso. The owners usually look worried and try to pull them back, my neighbor puts her dog on time out for perfectly normal play. 

There is a little black lab that Oso will wrestle with for as long as allowed.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I think there is nothing to worry about! Today *Pippa* got to play with my Sophie, and the only vocal V. was ....yes, Sophie! They played so well together! There was not a tiny bit of aggression in Sophie's growls! Just two Vizslas enjoying each other in play  Pippa is such a cutie! :-*

My Sophie gets quite vocal with some dogs and then less vocal with others. I can tell right away if she gets too carried away with her "growly" play and separate the dogs because it makes other dog owners uncomfortable.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree w/ Suliko. Sounds like those other owners are just uptight. Are they owners of unusually small dogs? I can see being a little overly skittish/protective if your dog weighs under 15 lbs. But loud play is normal.


----------

